# Renting out my trailer to be filled and then picking it up for the dump runs



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I was approached by a local contractor about using my company to remove debris on current rehabs. He is actually a friend of a friend and I was giving him a good rate of removing his debris at $20 a yard plus $70-100 dump fee charge because all the debris was piled right at the end of each driveway. So I did about 4 jobs for him and he contacted me saying that the prices he was paying out was a lot more than expected and wanted to see about renting a trailer where his guys would demo the house and just dump it in the trailer and I would come pick it up after a few days and I would take it to the dump and dump it myself. Now I have two trailers a 18ft which holds 23.3 yards of debris and a 14ft which holds 15.5 yards of debris. I'm used to doing the work of actually picking up and loading so I have no idea what to charge and still make it profitable for myself too and if I left a trailer at the property I would want a charge to go yo pick up my trailer and drop it off at said property and also to go pick it up for the dump run and also bring it back.

Maybe someone can help me out with this issue. The contractor said he has 27 properties lined up which is good and all but I need to make a profit too.


----------



## Green Choppers (Jun 20, 2013)

I wouldn't do it. 

We were asked to do a similar thing with a new construction contractor. The problem I had was that workers would've using my trailer on the weekends to haul dirt and whatever. Plus they won't take care of your trailer because it is not theirs. 

If you do it, I would make sure you get some kind of agreement that contractor pays for all damages outside normal wear and tear.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I actually talked about that it would be left over the weekend and the trailer would be locked up with a very expensive tongue lock


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I think your answer is very easy:

Call your local disposal container company and find out the 12 & 20 cyd rolloffs cost and wallazam theres your rate!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

If you really want the work come in a little under their price. 


If the price is too high the guy will just go buy his own trailer(s).


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

So on your larger trailer, you are billing him approx $550 for the loading and dumping. I would ask him what he thinks a fair price would be and keep you on the job. It sound right now, like he would rather use your equipment and his guys and cut you out on the labor end of the deal. I have vowed to never, ever, again loan out equipment to people.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I may have not read this correctly but are your trailers self dumping? If it is a landscape or car hauler, no way am I letting someone else load it and I have to unload it by hand.

I have rented out my dump trailer before for weekend warriors, not contractors. $85 per day, they pick it up and they bring it back. Must have a 3/4 ton with a brake controller. Trailer comes back empty.

You should check with your insurance co and make sure you are covered for loss, damage, theft on someone else's job site. I know when renting larger equipment, I have to provide proof that I added to my policy during the rental period. Also have a contract written up similar to that of a rental yard for when you rent equipment. Make sure you have a clear and documented understanding of what is going on/in the trailer. I'm not sure about where you live, but I have to disclose when asbestos is in the trailer. It is also illegally to dump liquids, tires, batteries, etc. Around here, I am responsible when I dump. That is one of the reasons I have the weekend warriors bring it back empty. I was doing a private party rehab and the  homeowner kept throwing junk electronics, waste oil, old paint and other banned substances in my trailer. I kept pulling it out and putting it in his garage and told him I wasn't paying the fines for illegally dumping.

Lastly, check with local disposal companies to see what they are charging and price accordingly.


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

If he has 27 rehab properties lined up, why does he not have his own trailer?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Why would he even be bothered hauling junk or pulling trailers*



PPC said:


> If he has 27 rehab properties lined up, why does he not have his own trailer?


 An agreement with a local roll-off company to place dumpsters for that kind of volume would be the way to go in most cases. A dumpster or two from the local recycling/scrap yard would be good too. In my opinion any one who is stupid enough to handle trash twice, whether it's his guys handling it twice or someone he is paying is, well you know:whistling2:.

But in response to the original post, and only on pricing. I think the risks and downside have been covered, try to keep your pricing in the ballpark of a dumpster. Either a little under or over, depending on how you sell it.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Another point of contention: What are you going to do when you get hammered by the EPA for dumping debris laden with lead based paint? Is this contractor properly sealing up all the debris that has lead paint?


----------

